# running home



## PhoenixDown (Nov 29, 2009)

whenever i try to interact with my cockatiel Momo it seems he always tries to go back to his cage. he'll walk across the living room into the kitchen and go towards his cage. is this because hes feeling unsafe? this makes it a bit difficult to try to interact with him


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, he's probably feeling nervous and wants the security of the cage. Try playing with him on top of the cage - he'll feel safer there, and after he's comfortable there you can gradually start moving him further from the cage. Alternatively, play with him in a place where he can't see the cage and won't try to run back to it.

Wherever you play with him, try to arrange for him to have so much fun that he doesn't want to go back to the cage anyway. Food bribery is an excellent way to do this. Put out some nice treats for him to eat (like millet spray) and you get bonus friendship points if he eats the treats out of your hand. He might also enjoy shreddable toys, a mirror, or some other special activity during his out of cage time.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Nov 29, 2009)

to be honest, i havent really figured out how to "have fun" with him thats why i call it interaction. i understand the food bribery and he does eat treats from my hands. but i havent really figured out how to make him "have fun". but i'll start with him on top of the cage or in my room on my computer table.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

If you have a play gym or stand, they can also be good for encouraging him to have fun out of his cage. And it would be somewhere else that is his. With some of his favourite toys and other things on it. Try playing with foot toys with him. Making things that he can "help" you with is good too. Mine love to grab beads and blocks I'm using to make toys, and then be "chased". Cat balls are good too. If you're leaving them in the cage, it's best to take the bell out - the jingle bells can catch beaks and nails, and the metal isn't always safe. But outside the cage, under supervision its ok to leave the bell in.Lofty loves throwing them across my desk. The rodents section of pet shops are great places to look for foot toys: http://www.feathersandforage.co.uk/?p=758

Teaching him to forage is another way you can interact together. Show him a treat, then wrap it in paper before giving it too him, and help him rip the paper open to get it.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks alot. i will try and post the results.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Nov 29, 2009)

he doesnt really like to play with anything. he'll kinda just stand there. it seems like momo doesnt want to do anything.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

How long have you had him? Maybe he's still getting used to everything. Mythara's suggestions seem good -- what have you tried? I got Nimbus a foot toy a few days ago and she didn't really play with it until I put a piece of millet inside of it. The toy is currently shredded up, there's millet everywhere, and she has blue dye from the toy all over her beak; give it a try!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Does he like mirrors? My Cheeky LOVES mirrors, and because he doesnt have one in his cage (he tends to get a little aggressive now that Chip has come along), he goes bonkers with joy looking at himself. It's hard getting him back IN the cage when he has his mirror


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

My tiel Wally used to do the same things your describing. She didn't have a problem staying out of her cage but she had a problem playing with toys. Some birds are more active than others, but every bird I've ever had loved toys. The problem with Wally was I hadn't found a toy she was interested in. Food was the only main motivator I could see to get her more active. I bought her a wide variety of toys and changed them every week or so. I watched her during her inside cage time and eventually I did find at least one toy she liked. During her outside cage time I used food to get her to play. I started with something very basic. I wrapped a piece of millet in a piece of paper and put a small hole in the paper so she could see the millet. After a few minutes she noticed the millet inside. After a week or so she was shredding paper for treats like crazy. These make great foot toys, plus you can hang them from your birds cage to play with during in cage time. You can make the hole large at first and eventually eliminate the hole altogether. You can also try putting a piece of millet at the bottom of a cup everyday. After a few days, once your bird knows there's a treat in the cup, cover it with objects the bird can easily move out of the way, but make the treat still visible. 
All of these ideas are from Mythara's feathers and forage link. There are many more forage toy ideas on the link is well, these are just some basic easy ideas while your bird is still getting used to you. Also, Wally has become more active with her other toys because of foraging and because she has more trust in me. I agree with Clawsworth, your bird might not wanna play because he's still getting used to his surroundings.


----------

